# More Free Survival/Prepper Type Movies



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

This is a legal free movie site, but you do have to sit through a couple commercial's. I've listed a few you might be intrested in. Some of these are low budget, but may be of interest for their survival content.

Prepper (2016) A high school teacher is living the typical suburban life until realizing that it wouldn't take much for society to collapse. Enlisting the help of his wife, he embarks on a quest to be ready for anything without spending all his money. https://tubitv.com/movies/462733/prepper

The Tribe (2016) A pandemic has taken place in the near future that has forced mankind into a desperate survival mode. A family of three young sisters struggle to get by as each day food and resources become more scarce and their patience with each other wears thin. https://tubitv.com/movies/456491/the_tribe

The Blackout (2014) A global power outage leaves a rural community in a state of terror. As society falls apart, they'll discover just how far they will go to survive. https://tubitv.com/movies/467010/blackout

Nuclear Family (2012) In the wake of an apparent nuclear attack, a fractured family struggles to survive together in the woods, as brutal outlaws follow their tracks. https://tubitv.com/movies/458236/nuclear_family

To Survive (2014) In a post-apocalyptic world, a former cop must overcome his grief to lead a group of survivors against a band of vicious scavengers. https://tubitv.com/movies/467578/to_survive

Global Meltdown (2017) A helicopter pilot and an environmental scientist try to lead survivors to safe haven after a catastrophic event causes the earth's crust to break. https://tubitv.com/movies/460972/global_meltdown

20 Years After (2008) After a plague destroys society, a woman prepares to give birth to the first baby on Earth in 15 years while the voice of a radio DJ gives her hope. https://tubitv.com/movies/461473/20_years_after

The Carrier (2015) With no hope left on the ground, a group of survivors board a plane to escape the disease below, but their problems only follow them. https://tubitv.com/movies/454004/the_carrier

The Signal (2007) A mysterious transmission which invades every cell phone, radio and TV, turning people into killers. https://tubitv.com/movies/462814/the_signal

Goodbye World (2013) When a strange terrorist attack causes chaos in the cities, a group of friends take refuge in their countryside cabin. Can a assortment of millennial neo-hippies survive the apocalipse? https://tubitv.com/movies/460474/goodbye_world

Antisocial (2013) Five college students barricade themselves in a house after New Year's Eve when a global epidemic breaks out, changing the mood from fear to paranoia. https://tubitv.com/movies/417697/antisocial

Wasteland (2013) The deadly infection that has ravaged the globe has almost totally wiped out the human race and Scott Miller must spend his days finding water, food etc. Whilst trying to find uninfected people by radio, he must also avoid the many dangers that lurk in the outside world, while he waits for the return of the love of his life, Beth. Slow moving. https://tubitv.com/movies/458081/wasteland

Air (2014) A scuba diver surfaces to a world that suddenly has no air to breathe. She must now find her son and family before her air tank runs out. https://tubitv.com/movies/436703/air

Astraea (2015) After disease nearly kills off the human race, a telepathic teen travels five thousand miles with her brother in the hopes of rebuilding their lives. https://tubitv.com/movies/455830/astraea

Farm (2010) In this apocalyptic thriller, two brothers live a secluded life on their farm, tending a deadly secret that will soon give rise to a nightmare. https://tubitv.com/movies/468971/the_farm

The Day (2011) In a post-apocalyptic future, a small group of survivors make a desperate, final stand against a horde of cannibals over 24 hours. https://tubitv.com/movies/417718/the_day

Population: 2 (2012) The last woman on Earth wanders the ruins of civilization, haunted by the tragedies that led to her current post-apocalyptic existence. https://tubitv.com/movies/468959/population_2

10,000 Days (2014) It's been 10,000 days since a comet struck Earth, spurring a new Ice Age and leaving survivors locked in an epic life-or-death battle. Who will live? https://tubitv.com/movies/342033/10_000_days

Alienate (2016) As alien invaders pummel the planet, a determined husband struggles to find his way back to his wife, separated hundreds of miles away. https://tubitv.com/movies/460578/alienate

The Black Dawn (2009) Thirteen college students inexplicably survive a deadly plague and puzzle out what has killed the people of Los Angeles and turned the sky black. https://tubitv.com/movies/461393/the_black_dawn


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I put the bull shitt in my garden........


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I put the bull shitt in my garden........


What are you referring to?


----------

